# Sexy and i know it at Walmart



## Jillaroo (Oct 24, 2013)

_For the people who love a laugh, not sure if this has been posted before_

http://tinyurl.com/mh8l5w7


----------



## Anne (Oct 24, 2013)

UGH. That has to be a joke - I have *never *seen people like that at Walmart....maybe in a bigger city???  Not looking forward to it, either.....  Though, I've seen some at the beaches that come pretty close.


----------



## That Guy (Oct 25, 2013)

Stop the World I wanna get off!


----------



## seabreezy (Oct 25, 2013)

I've never seen anyone like that at Wal-mart before, and I hope that I don't, LOL. I have seen some strange things though. I for the life of me cannot figure out why these people (they ARE people aren't they?) are allowed in the store dressed or undressed the way they are!! And how could they possibly NOT know that their ass is hangin' out of their shorts, or that they have crapped themselves?? :flamewar:  AND, I never knew there were so many men who really wanna be women:lofl:


----------



## Casper (Oct 26, 2013)

_*Over the years we've had quite a lot of emails from friends with "People of Walmart" pics......
Not having a Walmart here in OZ we thought maybe it was something that was a regular occurrence there.....
But if Anne and SB haven't seen anyone dressed like that it makes me wonder which Walmart store these
morons shop at.....the photos are actually in a store somewhere......I couldn't believe that anyone would
go out of their front door, or even stay indoors, looking like they do......*_
mg:_*

A good laugh though.....*_:yeah:


----------



## Anne (Oct 26, 2013)

OMG, Casper, you've gotten a BAD impression of us, huh??!!  Believe me, most of us don't go around looking like that at all!!!!!  :rofl:   I wonder, too; what store those are taken in.  Although....I could believe a Walmart, I guess......


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 26, 2013)

Wal-Mart has *4,269* stores and clubs in the U.S., and a total of nearly  *3,659* units 14 other countries including Argentina, China, the U.K.,  Japan and Brazil.

With those kinds of numbers it really isn't surprising that you're going to see some spectacular sights in those stores. They're going to have representatives from every socio-economic class (at least from the lower ones) and that means diversity.

That it also means missing teeth, butt-cracks and acres of roly-poly flesh goes without saying.


----------



## Casper (Oct 26, 2013)

Anne said:


> OMG, Casper, you've gotten a BAD impression of us, huh??!!  Believe me, most of us don't go around looking like that at all!!!!!  :rofl:   I wonder, too; what store those are taken in.  Although....I could believe a Walmart, I guess......



_*Not at all Anne.....I wasn't inferring that....I reckon some of the sights I see at our nearby shopping centre could easily rival some of those Walmart pics.....don't worry, we have our fair share of weirdos here also...... *_:eek1:_*I just wondered if anybody on the forum had actually seen some of these "unique" fashions while out shopping in their neck of the woods.... *_:anyone:


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 27, 2013)

_Could be just one person from each store and there are over 4000 of them  as Phil pointed out, so don't be upset with us Aussies Anne as Casper said we have a lot of horrid fashions here too_


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 27, 2013)

??? Did I see Phil in one of those pictures? :lofl:  Maybe not, they went by so fast! I would look again but I don't think I could stand another look.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 27, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> ??? Did I see Phil in one of those pictures? :lofl:  Maybe not, they went by so fast! I would look again but I don't think I could stand another look.



LOL - doubtful. The last time I was in a Wal-Mart was ... geeze, it was a while ago ... I'd say, 10 years ago. It was a few years after I was divorced and i was taking the kids out for the weekend. We had just had our regular Chinese lunch in the same shopping center and the kids decided they wanted something in Wally-Mall, I forget what. 

I didn't purchase anything but of course they did, using my money. I haven't been back there since.


----------

